
Show HN: Tensorflow and Inception v3 on MNIST - arunsivadasan
https://medium.com/@teavanist/digit-recognition-using-tensorflow-mnist-in-jpg-inception-v3-transfer-learning-93-accuracy-501ba7eb52ea
======
arunsivadasan
Hi all,

I used TensorFlow and Google's Inception v3 model to recognize the MNIST
digits after converting it to JPG format. Model got an accuracy of 93% I wrote
a medium post about it. Do read and let me know what you think. Thanks !

[https://medium.com/@teavanist/digit-recognition-using-
tensor...](https://medium.com/@teavanist/digit-recognition-using-tensorflow-
mnist-in-jpg-inception-v3-transfer-learning-93-accuracy-501ba7eb52ea)

